# Pictures and Plans for Box Blind



## kgriessel

Thinking of building an elevated box blind for gun and bow hunting. Please post pictures and or plans of you box blind. Maybe we can all share the pros and cons of each attempt.


----------



## Cwick925

this would be very helpful.. Im thinking about trying to get two or three in my parents swamp, its too thick to hunt from the ground and im sick of being cold in a treestand.. But to be honest im not very skillful when it comes to those types of things.. I wouldnt even know where to begin with them :lol:


----------



## buckshott

I know a guy that has 4 14 ft. pieces of telephone poles if u r interested KG


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSNTAZ

Here are pics of a couple I've built over the last few years. Both used the elevator brackets and sported 10' 4x4 legs. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgriessel

How much do telephone poles run? Any idea?


----------



## Munsterlndr

Here is an elevated blind that I built from scratch a number of years ago. Because I was assembling it myself, I built it a little smaller than most of the ground blinds that I've built, so that I could lift the walls up onto the platform without them being too heavy. It's 4 x 5 which is fine for 1 person but a little tight to share unless with a younger child. 










The other property that I hunt we use pre-made Shadow blinds set on elevated platforms. I like the shadow blind windows and if I build another blind from scratch, I'll probably buy their window kits, which are available separately.


----------



## tyson457

Right now u can go to Home Depot and they have the plans for a blind u can build for under 300 bucks with camo plywood I've got 3 on my property now and they are awesome with a lil buddy heater in each one. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kgriessel

What do you believe is the best size for up to two adult sized hunters in the blind? We will be gun and bow hunting, so larger openings/windows are a must. 

If there are more pictures kit there, please post them here. 

Thanks!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## junkman

This is a blind I built for a vets group.It is 4x6 with 1 foot tall window opening.Plenty of room inside for two adults.If you can get your hands on some lumber scrap and other odds&ends you can build it for almost nothing.


----------



## mrbeachtc

I built a 4x4 blind a couple years ago. I'll try to dig up a pic.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions

kgriessel said:


> Thinking of building an elevated box blind for gun and bow hunting. .........


Plan ahead for the possibility for both horizontal & vertical bows shooting out those windows. 

L & O


----------



## Noproblemo

kgriessel said:


> What do you believe is the best size for up to two adult sized hunters in the blind?


Will they be sitting side by side, looking mainly in one direction, or will one face the opposite direction as the other, so they cover each other's back view? The first can work well enough with a 5 X 5, but the other needs a 6 X 5.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

kgriessel said:


> What do you believe is the best size for up to two adult sized hunters in the blind? [/URL]


Male and Female or Male and Male


----------



## Noproblemo

Cwick925 said:


> But to be honest im not very skillful when it comes to those types of things.. I wouldnt even know where to begin with them :lol:


You begin with a floor size and shape. That's driven by how many people will be in the blind and how they will be seated and whether they are taller or wider than most others. It's best for beginners not to get too tricky, so a square or rectangle floor is best.


----------



## agbuckhunter

Built this 4'x4' using "elevators" by shadow hunter($80 @gander mtn). The elevators come with a dvd and written instructions on building a platform. I used 1/4" ply for exterior and 3/4" ply for floor. Treated wood for platform and ladder. 16' - 4"x4" post. 9" plexi for windows that track on routered grooves in 2x4's and the top groove is a thru slot so windows can be easily removed if desired. Great thing about the elevators is it can be easily (well with some help!) moved because it's only anchored to the ground with tent stakes (ones that auger in. Bought at menards). My dad crossbow hunts out of it comfortably and I rifle it. I would recommend 5x5 for 2 people. I have around $500 into it the way you see it in the pics.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Get'nLucky

Probably a 6 by 5
Big enough for 2 but can still be hunted from by one.
Being able to bow hunt out of it is really gonna limit your options.
If you were just going to gun hunt you got endless ideas coming!
I'd say go wit it for guns only and then treestand your shooting lanes after you cut them.
1. have windows...... Makes it much warmer
2. If it is fully enclosed carpet it, use scrap carpet, helps with heat and noise.
Oh soo many ideas!

Also you can check habitat for humanity for cheap additions, doors siding windows etc

Do it right and you'll really love it!


----------



## Bazooka Joe

6X5 is a perfect size for one or two hunters, If you go any bigger it will make it almost impossible to see out of both sides of your blind. I went with that size and would not change a thing. As stated the Elevators are completely worth the cost. They will save you time and $$$. One piece of advice I would give is try to cut the smallest windows you can hunt from. I use a crossbow and shotgun and both are fully functional killers in my blind. I could probably have even made my windows smaller had crossbows been legal when I built mine. Most guys make the mistake of cutting huge windows in their blinds and trust me the deer can pick you off easy. Especially if you have a novice in the blind with you. I would also recommend curtians. I am sure you are thinking whatever, but from experience if you cover the window opposite the deer it will make a huge difference in your ability to manuver for the shot. Trust me, my best hunting buddy (my son) is 10 yr old and it works! I 100% agree with insulation, insulation,insulation. Whatever you use it worth the cost. If it is green or white ,purple...... paint it black. Dark helps. Good luck and have fun in construction. Building mine was one of the most satisfing feelings I have ever had.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I buddy of mine just put up a few blinds with the shadow hunter elevators. They are on 4"x4"x12' pressure treated lumber legs. http://www.cabelas.com/tower-box-bl...1&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=42713055431

If you plan on putting it on a platform that has a deck at the door make sure that the door is not on the low side if you use a slippery roof. The snow piles up on the roofs low side when it slides off. Snow build up 12' in the air in front of a door is a deadly combination.

My daughter still hunts with me so my blinds are 5'-6" wide and 5'-0" deep. Plenty of room for 2 hunters. Big but not too big.


----------



## Noproblemo

Another thing to think about is making the blind ambidextrous so both right and left handed shooters can use either side. This is a matter of window placement and the ability to face chairs in different directions helps.


----------



## thundrst

One of the biggest advantages for me is being able to stay out there in bad weather. It paid off for my nephew last Friday after Thanksging with 30 mph + blowing snow. Stayed in for 6 hours until he connected. Lot of fun to build & keep adding upgrades each year. Hopefully the pics attached. Good luck & take your time to enjoy the building process. To me that was half the fun!


----------

